
Older Americans Are Hooked on Vitamins Despite Scarce Evidence They Work - elsewhen
https://californiahealthline.org/news/older-americans-are-hooked-on-vitamins-despite-scarce-evidence-they-work/
======
moltar
Vitamins work, just not the ones you buy at Walmart or your average drug
store.

